# What Happened?



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 5, 2017)

Finally developed a roll of film from my Yashica Lynx 5000 e after a year of taking photos with the test roll and saw these bands on the photos. Im guessing shutter lag?


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 5, 2017)

Definitely not shutter. The fogging (probably light leak) extends outside the frame area. A shutter problem would be confined to the frame area.

Joe


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 5, 2017)

Good catch! The guy that I bought this from said it just got back from a full CLA and was perfect. Sure looks and feels perfect but apparently not. Luckily it was only a $40 purchase.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2017)

Notice how _heavy the light leak is_ on _the later_ frames, and how lesser the light leak is on the earlier-numbered images that were "under wraps" on the film take-up spool? If this test roll had been in the camera (and only partly-finished) for a full year, I would say that the light leak is pretty mild. But my suspicion is that the camera back was popped open with film in it, mostly exposed film, film that was out on the take-up spool. I have accidentally opened  the back of more than one "*empty*" camera over the years!


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 5, 2017)

Hmmmm, I don't remember it popping open. I do think you can press on the film door and it moves in and out a bit. Maybe it doesn't close properly/fully.


----------



## bhop (Apr 5, 2017)

Hang on.. you took a year to do the test roll?  I'm confused..


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> Hmmmm, I don't remember it popping open. I do think you can press on the film door and it moves in and out a bit. Maybe it doesn't close properly/fully.



It might not have been you that popped the back open... (could have been, ohhhh, let's say the kitty-cat...)...OR as you mentioned, it could be that the light seals are not quite up to 100% par, and if the back moves in and out, that might be just enough to allow a few hundred thousand tiny little *sneaky photons* to _sneak past the foam barrier wall _between the two jurisdictions (Outside, and Inside).


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 5, 2017)

bhop said:


> Hang on.. you took a year to do the test roll?  I'm confused..



haha well to be fair I have quite a few cameras and this ones fairly fare back in my list of what I'd rather shoot with.

Basically I bought a Lynx at a flea market because my wife liked it however it did not work properly. So it sat. Then I got the hankering to play with a range finder and on the local craigslist, this one popped up. Bought it for cash and so my wife had a "working" Lynx without her knowing I bought another one (swapped em). Then I found a Leica for next to nothing and bought that. So I shot with that for my range finder needs while this one sat. Id rather shoot my SLRs anyhow


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 5, 2017)

Derrel said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm, I don't remember it popping open. I do think you can press on the film door and it moves in and out a bit. Maybe it doesn't close properly/fully.
> ...



Damn cats haha. We did travel with it to Colorado. If it popped, it was probably while it was bouncing around the car


----------



## compur (Apr 5, 2017)

Your Lynx has a leaf shutter. Leaf shutters don't make bands like that. You're probably thinking of the bands that focal plane shutters can make if they get out of wack.

Anyway, the photon leakage suggestion as pointed out by Derrel seems the most likely cause to me too.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 6, 2017)

ok so I opened the Yashica this morning and well there are no seals on the back or door


----------



## compur (Apr 6, 2017)

A previous owner may have cleaned out what was left of them without knowing their purpose so did not replace them.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 7, 2017)

So I guess the question at this point is, how can I seal it?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 7, 2017)

Replacement seal kits are available from on-line vendors.


----------



## cgw (Apr 8, 2017)

Check the condition of the seals at the hinge and clasp ends of the film back. Some sellers spiff up old cameras I've rejected by stripping out all that gooey decayed foam and never replacing it. If it's MIA, then try some thin adhesive-backed sheet foam stocked by most craft stores that's easily cut to fit. That's usually the culprit behind leaks positioned like those in the negs you posted.


----------



## limr (Apr 8, 2017)

This ^^^ This adhesive foam from a craft store. It should take about 5 minutes to seal.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks! this will be my next project once I get my Jeep fixed.


----------

